# PFT Charging



## katiejeanne (Jan 18, 2012)

We have always sent out our PFTs for interpretation elsewhere and are now going to have our own doctors interpret them. The RT Manager consulted me for help with billing. I told her I would pose this question here and see if someone can help!
She is wondering if we can bill 94010 and 94777 now that our physicians are interpreting the PFT. Is this how others bill for this? Thanks in advance!

Katie, RHIT


----------



## alincoln (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi Katie, 

What kind of PFTs will you now be billing for?  The 94777 is only for a physician review/interp of a pediatric home apnea monitoring device.. is that what you were trying to code for?

There have been some big changes to the CPT codes for PFTs this year.. I'd be happy to share what I've learned and what we are doing in my practice.
We code and bill for both pulmonary function tests that we do physically here in our office and our MDs interpret AND for those done in the hospital that our physicians interpret.  We are performing and interpreting spiros (both simple and pre/post), lung volumes (both by washout and body box), DLCOs and airway resistance... is this the type you were looking for help with?


----------

